# pc got blue screen after new build!! HELP!!



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

So I just finish building a new system but it is unable to boot past the windows xp startup screen ( i am retaining my old hard drives but changed most of the parts except this hard drive and power supply ). Then I tried to boot in safe mode and its boots it right away. I type the dxdiag in the run, and I can see that my motherboard, cpu and ram are recognized. But still I am having this problem booting past the windows xp startup screen in normal mode. Can it be the power supply's problem because it is pretty old( around 4 to 5 years old and 400 watts).

system components:
cpu: AMD Athlon II X2 250 Regor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM3 65W( using the included fan of the cpu ) 
motherboard: ecs mcp61m-m3 v1.0a
hard drive: old one ( is working properly in my old system )
power supply: old and 400 watt ( doesn't have any system fan connector and speaker connector )
memory: Corsair XMS3 4GB 2 X 2 GB PC3-10666 1333Mhz Dual Channel 240 pin DDR3


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The OS is getting the wrong drivers, since xp was installed on a different motherboard. You either have to do a fresh install, or a repair install.
How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

I think your RAM create a problem.
change the RAM than install windows.
I wish your problem is solve.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

optiplex said:


> I think your RAM create a problem.
> change the RAM than install windows.
> I wish your problem is solve.


His RAM should be compatible with mobo. I don't think that's an issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I believe grimx133 has offered the right solution.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> The OS is getting the wrong drivers, since xp was installed on a different motherboard. You either have to do a fresh install, or a repair install.
> How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


But somehow I am able to run in safe mode??!!? But anyways I am planning to install a new windows ( window 7 ) on a new hard drive and use the old hard drive as the slave drive. Can that works too?


----------



## Natures_Wonder (Jan 17, 2011)

This should work but I would suggest that you don't setup your computer for dual boot with you old windows install.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Natures_Wonder said:


> This should work but I would suggest that you don't setup your computer for dual boot with you old windows install.


I am not planning to boot from the old hard drive but just use it as a storage for my things already in my hard drive and access it ocassionally.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Tyree said:


> I believe grimx133 has offered the right solution.


I am planning to install a new windows ( windows 7 ) on a new hard drive and leave the data alone in the old hard drive. Will that work too? Will the information in my old hard drive still be accessible? Do I have to go to the bios to setup two hard drives?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

All you need to do is to make sure that the OS drive has priority. There'll be a section in the bios called "hard drive priority" or something similar. It'll be in the same area as the boot drive priority. The old drive will function like a data drive, no worries there, as long as the bios is set to boot from the windows 7 drive. It's best to add the old drive after the OS is installed, when you have any other drives attached, if the priority is set wrong, the boot sector could end up on the other drive, instead of the OS drive. Not a good thing, in that case taking out the first drive would mean no boot, until some startup repair was done.


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

send your system model no & bios version


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> All you need to do is to make sure that the OS drive has priority. There'll be a section in the bios called "hard drive priority" or something similar. It'll be in the same area as the boot drive priority. The old drive will function like a data drive, no worries there, as long as the bios is set to boot from the windows 7 drive. It's best to add the old drive after the OS is installed, when you have any other drives attached, if the priority is set wrong, the boot sector could end up on the other drive, instead of the OS drive. Not a good thing, in that case taking out the first drive would mean no boot, until some startup repair was done.


But don't I have to make one of them a slave drive using the jumper? How can I do that?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The master/slave jumpers are just for when two ide devices are on the same channel and cable. If there is only one ide device on the cable, it should be at the end, and jumpered master. An exception to this is for Western Digital hard drives, when alone they use no jumper, which is the "master without slave" setting.

Sata has no master/slave.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> The master/slave jumpers are just for when two ide devices are on the same channel and cable. If there is only one ide device on the cable, it should be at the end, and jumpered master. An exception to this is for Western Digital hard drives, when alone they use no jumper, which is the "master without slave" setting.
> 
> Sata has no master/slave.


Thank for the help, I finally installed my os but my system doesn't have any sound. I have installed the sound driver and when I tested my speaker, no sound is coming out. Maybe I didn't connect the wire correctly in the motherboard. What is the main connector and wire I am suppose to use for the sound? And i don't seem to have the spk power cable for my motherboard, can that be the problem? When I finish installing my sound driver, it said audio failed but I checked my device manager, and it said my sound driver is working properly.


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

you checked mainboard's sound jumper setting if you not know how to check jumper setting. send me your mainboard picture I mark it


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

optiplex said:


> you checked mainboard's sound jumper setting if you not know how to check jumper setting. send me your mainboard picture I mark it


For some reason, ther are sound when I connect my speaker to the port at the front of my case but when I connect it to the back, no sound again!?!?!
Is it because I connected a wire to the F-audio on the motherboard?


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

your motherboard jumper setting problem.
check your motherboard jumper setting your problem solve.


----------



## werewolf16 (Feb 25, 2010)

optiplex said:


> your motherboard jumper setting problem.
> check your motherboard jumper setting your problem solve.


But where is my motherboard's jumper's setting and how can I change it?
Here is my motherboard: MCP61M-M3 (V1.0A)

photo of mb: http://i.testfreaks.co.uk/images/products/600x400/52/ecs-mcp61m-m3-v1-0a.28995124.jpg


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

check this picture marked are audio jumper setting area.
your lefthand top


----------

